# Who made this 5 gallon bucket strainer holder?



## odfrank

I thought one of the big guys had it until recently, but I can't find it.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Did you get it from A I Root himself? :lookout:


----------



## odfrank

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Did you get it from A I Root himself? :lookout:


I think I got it from Joe Smith.


----------



## JSL

Kelley used to, but they are a little different now. The metal legs bend out to fit on a regular tank for the one you have.

http://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/18/Honey-Harvesting/Honey-House-Processing/4743/Tank-Strainer


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney

What is that made of? Does it have rust on it?


----------



## Barry

Not sure if Odfrank owns any stainless.


----------



## odfrank

Barry said:


> Not sure if Odfrank owns any stainless.


Those little particles of rust add flavor and texture to a delicate honey.


----------



## odfrank

JSL said:


> Kelley used to, but they are a little different now. The metal legs bend out to fit on a regular tank for the one you have.http://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/18/Honey-Harvesting/Honey-House-Processing/4743/Tank-Strainer


Thanks, that must be the new one. What good does it do hanging on the tank? Outside the honey will miss the tank, inside it will sit down in the honey as the tank fills. That is the problem with the one I have and all those newer ones, you can't fill the bucket to the top. The double colander sits down into the bucket, the plastic strainers fit down into the bucket. 

I can buy this one and have legs welded on. Or have my welder make one from scratch.


----------



## Honey-4-All

Thats not rust........ As they say in on the Bee version of the antiques road show....it money grubbing "Patina" 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Frank, If the big guys made it don't you think it would be made to fit a 55 gallon drum.??? 

My recommendation if you want a replacement: Since the rain is finally "on" as not seen in years you might want to GO BIG. This years honey flow is gonna be like one you haven't seen in over ten years. When you review next years highlight reels at your 2015 family Christmas party its gonna be allopcorn:


----------



## odfrank

>My recommendation if you want a replacement: Since the rain is finally "on" as not seen in years you might want to GO BIG.

When I go big, I use my filters pumped though GALVANIZED pipe. But the RUSTY filter comes in handy for single hive harvests into a five gallon bottling bucket.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

OD, I solved the problem of the plastic strainers sitting into the bucket. I cut the top off a bucket and sit that on top of the bucket I am filling. The sieve sits on that and keeps the bottom of the strainer out of the bucket as it is filled.


----------



## odfrank

The last picture was up until three years ago, I filtered though USED nylons. The last three years we switched to Drain Sock. I don't think it does as good a job as double USED nylons, but it is stronger.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Drain-Sleeve-4-in-x-100-ft-Filter-Fabric-Sock-04100-6/100357233


----------



## odfrank

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> OD, I solved the problem of the plastic strainers sitting into the bucket. I cut the top off a bucket and sit that on top of the bucket I am filling. The sieve sits on that and keeps the bottom of the strainer out of the bucket as it is filled.


Yes, my friend cut big hole in a bucket and the same size hole in the lid which goes under the bucket with the hole. We set that on the bottling bucket. BUT...with the holder I showed below which with the drain sock works great, the holy bucket makes it all sit to high to lift the heavy buckets when pouring.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

Understood. I muscle a full bottling bucket onto a table, open the gate and then let it flow through the raised sieve/final bottling bucket combo below. However, I am only moving about 1000 pounds or so of honey a year.


----------



## odfrank

I was so hurt by the comments made earlier in this thread about my antique extraction equipment that I have been skimping and saving for eight months now to buy two new stainless strainer baskets. With this last extraction, my customers will have to forgo the supplemental iron in their honey.


----------



## Phoebee

Used nylons ... yeah, I've heard of folks using those and there was also something about used underwear as long as it has been washed.

Well, I guess that's no worse than the barefoot maidens crushing grapes to make wine. How can we exploit that to distinguish our brand the way the winemakers do?

I go for new nylons, myself. My wife has not worn nylons since she retired, so we don't have a stock of used ones.

Now I'm getting the picture of how you guys deal with how stretchy nylons are. I kept having trouble with them stretching out of the funnel I was trying to drip into.


----------



## Charlie B

odfrank said:


> I was so hurt by the comments made earlier in this thread about my antique extraction equipment that I have been skimping and saving for eight months now to buy two new stainless strainer baskets. With this last extraction, my customers will have to forgo the supplemental iron in their honey.


Skimping and saving?:v:


----------



## odfrank

Phoebee said:


> Used nylons ...


I have been using:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Drain-Sleeve-4-in-x-100-ft-Filter-Fabric-Sock-04100-6/100357233


----------



## odfrank

This strainer is Kelley item #236, the website picture shows the wrong item which is not the bucket strainer with three legs but the strainer with a tank clamp. You should call them to specify the three legged strainer if that is what you want. I also specified that the legs were as long as the basket, which was not the way the old one (1970's) was built. The legs are to short and the bucket would only fill four inches from the top. Fresh cold honey goes thru fast with the drainage filter fabric and cleans up real nice.


----------

